
In Greece, Property Is Debt - akbarnama
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/opinion/in-greece-property-is-debt.html
======
visarga
> “We have entered a new era,” said Poppy Kakaidi, a lawyer. “Whereas parents
> wanted to leave their children with a roof over their heads, now the
> children themselves say, ‘I don’t want this burden.’” She has several
> clients who have turned down inheritances, mostly to avoid the deceased’s
> debts.

So, it's not property that is debt. Inheritance from parents comes tied with
debts. Young people are walking away from debts, not property. The article
title is sensationalized.

